# Free Downloadable Plans from Woodsmith Shop



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

While doing an internet search, I ran across this link.
Woodsmith Shop - America?s Favorite Woodworking TV Show

Since I am a subscriber, all I had to do was log in to see the plans from Season 8-10.

But it appears anyone can see them if they sign up for the newsletter or whatever. Now when I go to the main screen, I am already logged in and don't see the sign up box.

If you are not a Woodsmith Magazine subscriber, would you mind trying to get in. Just curious.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

When I tried to watch the season it went to this


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I wonder what "Sign up" means.
Check it out.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I have found that if you look hard enough, and use the right search words, you can find free plans for almost anything. I wanted plans for a set of small boxes. I had a magazine with the plans in it, but somewhere along the line the magazine got wet and the plans were ruined - stuck together and tore up when opening the magazine. I looked for those plans for months, and found them - always listed at about $8 a pop, another copy of that issue would have cost about the same. I'm too short on cash to spend it on plans, so kept looking. And sure enough, finally found a complete set of free plans for exactly what I was looking for. Believe me, those plans are now saved.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JOAT said:


> I have found that if you look hard enough, and use the right search words, you can find free plans for almost anything.


I hear ya but I wasn't looking for free plans. I thought I had found a way for those folks, who are always looking for plans, a source they could use.

Guess not.
Oh well, onward and upward.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> I thought I had found a way for those folks, who are always looking for plans, a source they could use.


That would be google.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I wonder what "Sign up" means.
> Check it out.


lol, I think they want people to sign up


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I popped for the $99 dvd they have with every issue of Shop Notes in pdf files. These include a large number of plans. Their DVDs of their TV show also have a disk with all the project plans in theml Season 8 and 9 were kind of a bust, but all the seasons up to them were pretty good. I can't recall the price of the regular season dvds, but they weren't all that much.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> I hear ya but I wasn't looking for free plans. I thought I had found a way for those folks, who are always looking for plans, a source they could use.
> 
> Guess not.
> Oh well, onward and upward.


It worked for me, thanks Mike! I just put in a throwaway address from a free webmail provider and I was able to download the plans from seasons 8-10.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not a paid member, but I subscribe to their weekly newsletter that always has a video, and a pdf tip of the week. Well worth signing up for only that.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I was signed up but I was getting about ten times as many ads as tips, so I cancelled. It was during the holiday season but I figured it was still too much.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

AndyL said:


> It worked for me, thanks Mike! I just put in a throwaway address from a free webmail provider and I was able to download the plans from seasons 8-10.


Thanks Andy. That is what I was hoping for.


----------



## PeteB (Mar 16, 2015)

OMG! I got in.
I am an e-subscriber, not a magazine subscriber. I typed in my email and I got in! Thanks!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I signed up for the video service and cancelled it. I bought the DVD collection for season 1-8, much of which is pretty good, and the DVDs come with the plans. I also bought their DVD with all issue of ShopNotes, including all the plans, which is REALLY a good deal. The other set I suggest getting is the DVD videos from Marc Sommerfeld. Best information out there. Skilled cabinet maker shows how to get the most from a router. Yeah, there are a lot of free videos out there on YouTube, and you can download them, but the ones I bought play easily anywhere, and I'm rewarding the producers for their effort. Good sound, good editing, good lighting--if we don't support those who do it right, they will stop.


----------

